# RR: 127. Bizet: Carmen



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Beecham (cond.), De Los Angeles, Gedda, Micheau, Blanc, French National Radio Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)










2.	Abbado (cond.), Berganza, Domingo, Cotrubas, Milnes, London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1977)










3.	Solti (cond.), Troyanos, Domingo, Van Dam, Te Kanawa, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Aldis Choir	(1975)










4.	Prêtre (cond.), Callas, Gedda, Guiot, Massard, Paris Opera Orchestra, René Duclos Chorus, Jean Pesneaud Children's Choir	(1964)










5.	Karajan (cond.), Price, Corelli, Merrill, Freni, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1963)










6.	Cluytens (cond.), Michel, Jobin, Angelici, Dens, Paris Opéra Comique Orchestra & Chorus	(1950)










7.	Maazel (cond.), Migenes, Domingo, Raimondi, Esham, French National Orchestra, Chorus & Children's Chorus of Radio France	(1984)










8.	Karajan (cond.), Baltsa, Carreras, Van Dam, Ricciarelli, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Paris Opera Chorus, Schöneberg Boys Choir	(1983)










9.	Bernstein (cond.), Horne, McCracken, Maliponte, Krause, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Chorus, & Children's Chorus	(1972)










10.	Plasson (cond.), Gheorghiu, Alagna, Mula, Hampson, Toulouse Capitole Orchestra, Les Elements Chamber Choir, La Lauzeta	(2002)










DVDs:
1. Pappano (cond.), Zambello (dir.), Antonacci, Kaufmann, D'Arcangelo, Amsellem, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2007)

2. Nézet-Séguin (cond.), Eyre (dir.), Garanča, Alagna, Frittoli, Rhodes, Miller, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (2010)
*

Condensed Listing:
1. Beecham (cond.), De Los Angeles, Gedda, Micheau, Blanc, French National Radio Orchestra & Chorus	(1959)
2.	Abbado (cond.), Berganza, Domingo, Cotrubas, Milnes, London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1977)
3.	Solti (cond.), Troyanos, Domingo, Van Dam, Te Kanawa, London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Aldis Choir	(1975)
4.	Prêtre (cond.), Callas, Gedda, Guiot, Massard, Paris Opera Orchestra, René Duclos Chorus, Jean Pesneaud Children's Choir	(1964)
5.	Karajan (cond.), Price, Corelli, Merrill, Freni, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1963)
6.	Cluytens (cond.), Michel, Jobin, Angelici, Dens, Paris Opéra Comique Orchestra & Chorus	(1950)
7.	Maazel (cond.), Migenes, Domingo, Raimondi, Esham, French National Orchestra, Chorus & Children's Chorus of Radio France	(1984)
8.	Karajan (cond.), Baltsa, Carreras, Van Dam, Ricciarelli, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Paris Opera Chorus, Schöneberg Boys Choir	(1983)
9.	Bernstein (cond.), Horne, McCracken, Maliponte, Krause, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Chorus, & Children's Chorus	(1972)
10.	Plasson (cond.), Gheorghiu, Alagna, Mula, Hampson, Toulouse Capitole Orchestra, Les Elements Chamber Choir, La Lauzeta	(2002)

DVDs:
1. Pappano (cond.), Zambello (dir.), Antonacci, Kaufmann, D'Arcangelo, Amsellem, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Orchestra & Chorus (2007)
2. Nézet-Séguin (cond.), Eyre (dir.), Garanča, Alagna, Frittoli, Rhodes, Miller, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus (2010)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

